# Wainwrights grain free



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

I just checked the pets at home website and noticed its on an introductory offer. Anyone have any experience or thoughts on it?


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Im going to pick up a 1.5kg bag for a fiver tonight and try it. Im not sure how big the kibble is though


----------



## kath&beau (Nov 6, 2013)

Beau doesn't really like kibble, he has asda brand kibble, but uses it more as a toy/ game rather than food, maybe it's just the brand? Or does he just not like kibble! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

I imagine asda brand wouldn't be too good! Alina is on royal canin at the moment. Its expensive but I'm not convinced it does anything for her so I'm going to trial different foods over the next few months to see what works for us


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Kath, generally if you can get it in a supermarket it isn't a quality food. Check out whichdogfood.co.uk for some better choices if you wish to feed a kibble.
Loupey, I agree that RC is a very over priced mid range kibble. There are much better kibbles available for a similar price or even cheaper.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I just had a look at the grain free Wainwrights, and it is 50% potato, which is too high in carbs for my liking. The ingredients aren't too bad though.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I just had a look at the grain free Wainwrights, and it is 50% potato, which is too high in carbs for my liking. The ingredients aren't too bad though.


Ah good point. My baby girl doesn't do enough exercise to have loads of carbs. Then again saying that she is chasing new ball around manicly 


Bur having had a look at other brands, their second ingredients tend to be starches anyway (like rice or potato) 
Or in the case of royal canin chihuahua it's the first ingredient!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I feed both Eden and Arcana, which Florrie and Frodo enjoy. They're supplements, though, to a largely raw diet.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Have a look at Eden, Canagan, Orijen, Acana, Simpsons Premium, Millies Wolfheart etc. High meat content, grain free, low carb kibbles. Or Ziwipeak, which is air dried raw, like little squares of jerky. Better than even the best kibbles IMO, as less processed/more natural.


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

I tried it once... jet itched like crazy and didnt enjoy it at all. He is on canagan now

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

I didn't buy it in the end but i browsed all the food pages on the pets corner website and I want to trial orijen next once she's finished everything else.


Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

I tried orjien... it didnt agree with jet. It made him molt like crazy too although it is said to be a good quality food. Every dog is different though it juat didnt work for us. Jet has canagan x

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Orijen is a top quality kibble, definitely worth trying. Like Jetsmum says, it is a matter of finding a food that your dog loves that also agrees with her. Pets corner stocks several grain free, low carb, high meat content kibbles, others such as Eden need to be ordered online.


----------



## Cryss (Nov 4, 2013)

Just switched my two chi girls over to Fromm Grain Free (Beef and Veggie Frittata). This was my third attempt at switching and this one they actually like. Same size small kibble as RC Chihuahua, much better ingredients, and price is good too...only available at specialty pet stores or online. They have been on it solely (without old food mixed) for one week now. I notice quite a bit more BM's, but texture is good...TMI I'm sure.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

